
Google exec: New Seattle building 'is going to be basically Google Cloud' - sr2
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/google-exec-new-seattle-building-going-basically-google-cloud/
======
Twirrim
So that'll put AWS, Azure, Google Cloud, and Oracle Cloud all with large
presence in Seattle. Interesting time to be working in the field and the area.

~~~
bobofatman
Just about to graduate from University of Washington, so happy I grew up in
Seattle.

~~~
skellera
Sorry to bother if you can't answer this but do you see many out of state
transfer students in the CSE department? I will have an AS and a high GPA when
I apply for next fall but, when I visited in January, everyone I talked to
made it seem like my chances would be super slim because I was from out of
state.

------
pmoriarty
Almost contentless fluff piece, basically advertising that Google is hiring in
Seattle.

~~~
devindotcom
Well, GeekWire is a Seattle publication, so new details on the further
expansion of the tech-focused SLU area are interesting to those of us who live
and work around here.

For me, it's basically one more reason not to take Mercer anywhere, since this
will add another thousand or so cars to the usual mess.

------
polskibus
The centralization of all major cloud engineering workforce in one city is
ridiculous. With all the talk about distributed systems and fault-tolerance,
etc., they are making Seattle pretty much a single point of failure for their
cloud operations.

~~~
mehrdada
Please note that Google HQ is in Mountain View, CA, so expanding in Seattle is
analogous to adding spare nodes in your distributed system, not single point
of failure.

~~~
polskibus
Google exec quoted in the article said that Seattle ‘is going to be basically
Google Cloud’. It means that most of the engineering behind Google Cloud (not
Google itself) will be there, implying the concentration I mentioned.

~~~
mehrdada
I believe the logical implication of that sentence is backwards: it means most
of the building will be used for Google Cloud as opposed to other Google
products; it gives no information about how Google Cloud is distributed across
Google offices, i.e. that building might be 100% GCloud but a minority of
overall GCloud engineering.

